# Is rage extrem body filler worth the extra money



## angel85lx (Sep 4, 2001)

I am currently using ever coat z grip and I Like it. I keep seen more and more people use rage and rage extream. What do u guys think is it worth the extra 10 to 15 for it??? Usually if I want waxy grit to spread smother I add a lol fiberglass resin.


----------



## impalas79 (Dec 5, 2007)

worth it the cheep stuff seems to shrink on you


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by angel85lx_@Nov 20 2009, 02:43 AM~15723118
> *I am currently using ever coat z grip and I Like it. I keep seen more and more people use rage and rage extream. What do u guys think is it worth the extra 10 to 15 for it???  Usually if I want waxy grit to spread smother I add a lol fiberglass resin.
> *


z-grip works fine and is plenty easy to sand,i coulnt bring myself to spend the xtra money.


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

yes buy it and dont kick yourself in the ass ull love it for a lightweight filler


----------



## angel85lx (Sep 4, 2001)

When u say lightweight filler what does
that mean? That it won't be as strong as let's say regular body filler. And that it's better to use in the last coats.


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

its not good for caking on, no filler is for that in reality.

its good for skim coating spots, for ex BONDo brand filler will stick to a spreader and slowly drip off if held vetrtically, rage gold is more runny and will drip right off.


----------



## angel85lx (Sep 4, 2001)

I see well I think I will pass I usually just at fiber glass resin to my zgrip at my last skim coat it spreads smoother and easy to sand and get less pin holes. Seems like they are charging for I thin out body filler.


----------



## Guest (Nov 21, 2009)

its all i use... was using rage gold before, and i like the extreme better


----------



## majikmike0118 (Jun 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by angel85lx_@Nov 20 2009, 11:17 PM~15731997
> *I see well I think I will pass I usually just at fiber glass resin to my zgrip at my last skim coat it spreads smoother and easy to sand and get less pin holes.  Seems like they are charging for I thin out body filler.
> *



z grip is not bad its ok just use a good glazing putty over top i.e. dolphin glaze or else just buy good top of the line fillers they wont bite you in the ass! rage extreme is great it wont shrink stain ect cheap stuff will thats why the glaze!


----------



## angel85lx (Sep 4, 2001)

When you say shrink do you mean like lauqer putty that shrinks when you add to much. I have never seen body filler shrink Only putty. Also on the bleed thing I always use a good poly primer over any body filler.


----------



## majikmike0118 (Jun 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by angel85lx_@Nov 22 2009, 12:02 AM~15741256
> *When you say shrink do you mean like lauqer putty that shrinks when you add to much. I have never seen body filler shrink Only putty. Also on the bleed thing I always use a good poly primer over any body filler.
> *



on the shrinkining beleive me almost all fillers shrink slightly thus high build primers and staining is because either cheap bondos or some people who over catalyze thier bondo it can bleed or stain even through good 2k primer!


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by majikmike0118_@Nov 22 2009, 06:34 AM~15743214
> *on the shrinkining beleive me almost all fillers shrink slightly thus high build primers and staining is because either cheap bondos or some people who over catalyze thier bondo it can bleed or stain even through good 2k primer!
> *


----------



## angel85lx (Sep 4, 2001)

Well I have always use zgrip and either I add the right hardener or I never notice it. I have heard of stain before but I was told it was from the red hardener and that's why most switched to blue hardener. Like I said I have seen shrinking from red putty. I think I will get a gallon of rage but only use it as a skim or when I do bikes and interior.


----------



## UNO408 (Dec 20, 2008)

Rage extreme uses a finer talcome powder or what they call micro ballons which helps with less shrink back and pinholes but i say z-grip is cool also but if you use that go back with evercoats metal glaze i have even used evercoat honey to thin z-grip for easier spreading for skim coats but honey should not be used as a cheap sub for metal glaze just my two cents


----------



## angel85lx (Sep 4, 2001)

Thanks for all the tips one thing I hate about metal glaZe is that i buy a squezze quart use it once store it and when I go to use it it's harden.I just had to trash one today that was 90 full. I have been thinking of using my food vacum sealer and putting my next one in a large bag and sucking out the air and sealing it. Since air that is traped when you open and close it is removed I wonder if it will last longer. I hAve been thinking of doing this to left over paint put in a small container bag it and seal it.


----------



## majikmike0118 (Jun 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by angel85lx_@Nov 23 2009, 02:41 AM~15750586
> *Thanks for all the tips one thing I hate about metal glaZe  is that i buy a squezze quart use it once store it and when I go to use it it's harden.I just had to trash one today that was 90 full.  I have been thinking of using my food vacum sealer and putting my next one in a large bag and sucking out the air and sealing it. Since air that is traped when you open and close it is removed I wonder if it will last longer. I hAve been thinking of doing this to left over paint put in a small container bag it and seal it.
> *



dolphin glaze comes in a baggy type thing imo one of the best puttys on the market and it will go months before thickining up! and blue hardner will stain too just dont spray whites and light silvers over it youll see it i painted at dealerships where the body guys coulnt understand the hardner staining problem they just thought the were working faster by over catalyzing the bondo! i hate painting shit twice gettin paid once very frustrating! :cheesy:


----------



## Guest (Nov 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by majikmike0118_@Nov 23 2009, 06:42 AM~15751586
> *dolphin glaze comes in a baggy type thing imo one of the best puttys on the market and it will go months before thickining up! and blue hardner will stain too just dont spray whites and light silvers over it youll see it i painted at dealerships where the body guys coulnt understand the hardner staining problem they just thought the were working faster by over catalyzing the bondo! i hate painting shit twice gettin paid once very frustrating! :cheesy:
> *



i know excatly how you feel!!! its BS! im on my way out the shop im at now.. have had suspisions of the owner re-writin the insurance companys estimates "lower" so he can put a few extra bux in his pockets. :uh: :angry:


----------



## majikmike0118 (Jun 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by One Luv_@Nov 23 2009, 09:29 AM~15751683
> *i know excatly how you feel!!! its BS! im on my way out the shop im at now.. have had suspisions of the owner  re-writin the insurance companys estimates "lower" so he can put a  few extra bux in his pockets. :uh:  :angry:
> *



ftp man i would strangle that bastard!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## icebox (Mar 9, 2009)

u pol has a filler that is comparable to rage gold . i use it and i like it


----------



## Fonzoh (Feb 5, 2008)

:biggrin: RAGE GOLD REAL SHIT !


----------



## Guest (Nov 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by majikmike0118_@Nov 23 2009, 09:54 AM~15752409
> *ftp man i would strangle that bastard!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *



 oh once ive got my car ,parts,tools,etc out the shop.... sum shits goin down! Im tryin to put up with it till i find a new shop but belive me with my temper its VERY VERY hard to do


----------



## AuggieStyle (Sep 24, 2006)

3M rep around here is demo'ing marson platinum plus and saying it is the same if not better than the rage extreme....so check the pricing on both in your area.


----------



## Guest (Nov 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by AuggieStyle_@Nov 23 2009, 09:53 PM~15760798
> *3M rep around here is demo'ing marson platinum plus and saying it is the same if not better than the rage extreme....so check the pricing on both in your area.
> *


 nice ill look into that


----------



## AuggieStyle (Sep 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by One Luv_@Nov 23 2009, 08:29 AM~15751683
> *i know excatly how you feel!!! its BS! im on my way out the shop im at now.. have had suspisions of the owner  re-writin the insurance companys estimates "lower" so he can put a  few extra bux in his pockets. :uh:  :angry:
> *


does he deny you suppliments if he does it is very possible that he is requesting them and rewritting the estimates and pocketing YOUR money. i spent the money and bought the motor and mitchell paper back crash books i write my own estimates i dont trust anyone with my money. i compare mine with the estimator/owner. best 350 dollars i have ever spent the first suppliment and getting paid 1.5 for block and prime and 1. for spray out on non blends have paid for the books.


----------



## knight time (Jul 27, 2002)

If you have a Finish Master paint supply around you go there and you can get our SMART PREMIUM brand bondo. We sell it for $20 a gallon here in Orlando Fl. It is Rage Extreme with our label on it. Dont waste your money on the other stuff. Trust me i work at Finish Master...I sell this stuff all day long. Do your self a favor and save your money...


----------



## Guest (Nov 25, 2009)

> _Originally posted by AuggieStyle_@Nov 24 2009, 07:43 PM~15770877
> *does he deny you suppliments if he does it is very possible that he is requesting them and rewritting the estimates and pocketing YOUR money. i spent the money and bought the motor and mitchell paper back crash books i write my own estimates i dont trust anyone with my money. i compare mine with the estimator/owner. best 350 dollars i have ever spent the first suppliment and getting paid 1.5 for block and prime and 1. for spray out on non blends have paid for the books.
> *


 acutally it varys somes times we dont get suppelments sometimes we do, he always tells us we have to wait a week for supplements... umm for what? ivew never had to wait for them at any other shop... yeah ive been thinkin of buying a crashbook, where did you get yours?

for example, yesterday i get a van in that needs new lift gate and rear bumper, 1st estimate had 2.0 hrs for partial paint on bumper, well it needed a new bumper so he re-writes the estimate, and maunaly changes the times, so the fianl was same paitn time as previous. but before i had to only blend with in the panle now i gotta paint the whole thing :uh: 

i jsut wish theres was a way i could get proof of this and corner him about it!


----------



## angel85lx (Sep 4, 2001)

> _Originally posted by knight time_@Nov 25 2009, 05:38 AM~15775871
> *If you have a Finish Master paint supply around you go there and you can get our SMART PREMIUM brand bondo. We sell it for $20 a gallon here in Orlando Fl. It is Rage Extreme with our label on it. Dont waste your money on the other stuff. Trust me i work at Finish Master...I sell this stuff all day long. Do your self a favor and save your money...
> *




Ok sounds good I have used your clear with good results I think I will need to stop buy.


----------



## swangin68 (Nov 15, 2006)

ive used z grip for years and works fine... but not the best,, i then tried rage gold.. thought it was very nice but very pricey, so i went to autozone and got there gold there, forgot the brand? and it is very nice,, just like rage for $20 bucks, been using it for 3 years now and ill never go back to zgrip, and yes dolphin glaze is the shit, i use it all the time,, sticks good to any surface, lays real smooth, real easy to sand... shit is the best


----------



## AuggieStyle (Sep 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by knight time_@Nov 25 2009, 07:38 AM~15775871
> *If you have a Finish Master paint supply around you go there and you can get our SMART PREMIUM brand bondo. We sell it for $20 a gallon here in Orlando Fl. It is Rage Extreme with our label on it. Dont waste your money on the other stuff. Trust me i work at Finish Master...I sell this stuff all day long. Do your self a favor and save your money...
> *


THATS GOOD TO KNOW EVERCOAT IS GOOD ABOUT THAT .....THEYB LABEL THE 415 FOR US WITH SINGLE SOURCE LABEL AND IT IS THE METAL GLAZE FOR HALF THE PRICE.....JUST LIKE MALCO MAKING PRESTA SCUFF STUFF AND TRU-GRIT BIG PRICE DIFFERENCE AND SAME STUFF.


----------



## 86-cuttysupreme (Jul 11, 2009)

we use RAGE at our school and it works great


----------



## BlueBerry (Nov 21, 2006)

Its hard to say about fillers..... 



I once bought a gallon of Bondo brand filler & it was SOME GOD ASS SHIT !!!! I went & bought another gallon just because...


I use Zgrip & Rage alot...... Mixed results 



- Basically its almost a question of -- What color do you like ????


----------



## Guest (Nov 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BlueBerry_@Nov 26 2009, 04:34 PM~15791620
> *Its hard to say about fillers.....
> I once bought a gallon of Bondo brand filler & it was SOME GOD ASS SHIT !!!! I went & bought another gallon just because...
> I use Zgrip & Rage alot...... Mixed results
> ...


 i think theres more to it than just color.. they all sand diffrently, i know they aint allt he same chemical make ups.. idk ive always used gold up untill about a year ago and have been using extreme since, and i like it alot better.. but thats at work so i dont pay for it... side jobs i genreallly stick with gold


----------



## gramma (Jul 4, 2008)

ive been using ppg techifill for a while now with good results. i get less pinholes than rage for half the price


----------



## BlueBerry (Nov 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by One Luv_@Nov 26 2009, 05:12 PM~15792288
> *i think theres more to it than just color.. they all sand diffrently, i know they aint allt he same chemical make ups.. idk ive always used gold up untill about a year ago and have been using extreme since, and i like it alot better.. but thats at work so i dont pay for it... side jobs  i genreallly stick with gold
> *







I was being sarcastic...........


----------



## DETACHED (Mar 13, 2006)

i like rage gold for skim coating stuff, ever glass for over welds n stuff i use rage as a final/finishing coat


----------



## SWITCHCRAFT (Jan 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by swangin68_@Nov 25 2009, 09:21 PM~15779277
> *ive used z grip for years and works fine... but not the best,, i then tried rage gold.. thought it was very nice but very pricey, so i went to autozone and got there gold there, forgot the brand? and it is very nice,, just like rage for $20 bucks, been using it for 3 years now and ill never go back to zgrip, and yes dolphin glaze is the shit, i use it all the time,, sticks good to any surface, lays real smooth, real easy to sand... shit is the best
> *



i think you are talking about marson it comes in a yellow can and yes is good stuff and cheap too


----------



## impalas79 (Dec 5, 2007)

My bodyman swears by dynalite. I think cause its real cheep over here. he has been doing it 30 years. something about less pinholes n more drinking money..


----------



## VICS'79 (Jun 23, 2004)

WHAT BOUT MARSON'S PLATINUM BODY FILLER? I PICKED THAT UP FOR ABOUT 45-50 BUCKS DUDE SAID IT WAS GOOD, EASY TO LAY AND EASY TO SAND, SO WENT FOR IT TO GIVE IT A TRY. USING IT ON MY 64 AND DONT WANT TO GET HALF ASSED MATERIALS FOR IT EITHER


----------



## majikmike0118 (Jun 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by VICS'79_@Dec 4 2009, 07:10 PM~15873353
> *WHAT BOUT MARSON'S PLATINUM BODY FILLER? I PICKED THAT UP FOR ABOUT 45-50 BUCKS DUDE SAID IT WAS GOOD, EASY TO LAY AND EASY TO SAND, SO WENT FOR IT TO GIVE IT A TRY. USING IT ON MY 64 AND DONT WANT TO GET HALF ASSED MATERIALS FOR IT EITHER
> *



its good stuff but for that much money just buy the rage extreme! :cheesy:


----------

